# AutoFest slots and hats. Whats left....



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

There is a handful of slot stuff remaining from the show......

Jeff Clemence had embroidered fitted ball caps for sale for 15.00 each that come in s/m and lg/xlg. 15.00 each and he may have a few Dodge Chargers left (white thunders as well) contact Jeff at [email protected]

The AW slot car Challenger exclusive is 15.00 each. Contact Tony at [email protected]

The Ford Dinner slot exclusive can only be had by getting a Dinner Tote. There is 14 of those remaining. The entire bag contents is 70.00 each shipped, comes with three exclusive show only castings. Two die-cast and the slot car Ford. Contact me at [email protected] . If somebody really only wants the slot car out of the bag I'll break it up for 35.00 shipped.

To view the castings and slots go to www.theautofest.com

Mark


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I sent Tony an email but it failed to deliver. Is Tony a member of HobbyTalk? Randy.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

A/FX Nut said:


> I sent Tony an email but it failed to deliver. Is Tony a member of HobbyTalk? Randy.


LT1Tony


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Thanks Mark,

I kind of thought that LT1Tony was him. I sent him an email via HobbyTalk.
Randy.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The AW slot car Challenger exclusive is 15.00 each. Contact Tony at [email="[email protected]" said:


> [email protected][/email]
> 
> 
> Mark


That e-mail addy didn't work.

Marty


----------



## Rayk (Aug 11, 2005)

I drove 500 miles and stayed 2 nights at a hotel to go to the Autofest. I tried to patronize many of the participants at the show including all the "Autofest slot cars", and I tried to buy a ticket for the dinner. I was told that it was sold out and there were only 100 gift bags for the dinner guests. Now the dinner items are being sold on the web? I guess next year I will cut my expenses stay home and buy all the specialty items from the show right here.

RK


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool to see pictures of the show but they are very user unfriendly at 2560 pixels wide... :drunk:


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Rayk said:


> I drove 500 miles and stayed 2 nights at a hotel to go to the Autofest. I tried to patronize many of the participants at the show including all the "Autofest slot cars", and I tried to buy a ticket for the dinner. I was told that it was sold out and there were only 100 gift bags for the dinner guests. Now the dinner items are being sold on the web? I guess next year I will cut my expenses stay home and buy all the specialty items from the show right here.
> 
> RK


....and after the dinner was over and the free dirty bingo started those left over bags were offered up for sale right then and there just like it was posted many times to those who attended the dinner, after that it was offered up to those who attended the show. Sound fair? After that then it is offered up to the genral public. 

Take your chances from home next year if you feel that is the best way to support a show. Everybody also gets to see all the sneak peeks those attending saw first hand so should we not show those as well? If we all feel an internet show is the best way to go the so be it. Does internet Tom talk to you and give you a presentation?


----------



## LT1TONY (Oct 16, 2002)

Me email is [email protected] but I would contact Amy at the office to place your order.

You can call her at 574-243-3000 ext 1.

Thanks,

LT1Tony
Auto World


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I could see why Ray would be upset... If I made an effort like that and was shut out the way he describes, I wouldn't go back either. No point in driving 500 miles to be part of something you wind up feeling excluded from in the end.... ya know?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Rayk said:


> I drove 500 miles and stayed 2 nights at a hotel to go to the Autofest. I tried to patronize many of the participants at the show including all the "Autofest slot cars", and I tried to buy a ticket for the dinner. I was told that it was sold out and there were only 100 gift bags for the dinner guests. Now the dinner items are being sold on the web? I guess next year I will cut my expenses stay home and buy all the specialty items from the show right here.
> 
> RK


The dinner sold out shortly after the dinner tickets went on sale, and was posted on the Autofest website. 

Mark H. set me up with a table out in the hall 2 tables from the door to the vendor hall. That was on Friday. I got the chance to show off some of my custom work and meet some real nice people. Thanks Mark for the free table. 

When Craig (MTYODER) brought his drag strip he set it up in the Hospitality/Dirty Bingo Room. We had to shut down our test and tune session so we wouldn't disrupt the Dirty Bingo. After the DB was complete we resumed testing and tuning. But after we were done with that we hung out with John Clark (SCJ), Rick, and some of the other HobbyTalk members. We and a bunch of diecast guys were all hanging out talking and joking. Sharing stories, asking questions, learning something about our hobbies. I remember seeing the diecast guys like Mark and others there. Soda, beer, and pizza was on hand, (thanks for sharing). This was worth making the trip to the AutoFest. 

Okay, Okay. I only had to drive 30 minutes to get there. But my point is I did not feel left out. I feel that Mark went way out of his way (whether you where one of the big guys like SCJ, Bob Beers, Dan E., Tom S., Jeff Clemence, or a nobody like me) to make us a part of the AutoFest. 

Saturday was a great day, Drag racing out in the hall, model slot car contest, meeting more nice people, Tom Lowe stopping by the Drag Strip and checking out Craig's modified Johnny Lightning/AutoWorld slot cars.

Thanks Mark and I'm looking forward to AutoFest 2008 and the dinner at HOOTERS (Jeff C. and Tom S. can lead the way next year and top this year.)
Randy.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

videojimmy said:


> I could see why Ray would be upset... If I made an effort like that and was shut out the way he describes, I wouldn't go back either. No point in driving 500 miles to be part of something you wind up feeling excluded from in the end.... ya know?


This is where bad info spreads. As stated by AF/X the dinner was CLEARLY posted sold out at least 6 months in advance. To reward those who made reservations and attended, they got first shot at the extras, then those attending the show who did not get a reservation got second shot, then we went on HT days later. If someone can think of a more fair way please feel free to e-mail me but the notion that someone be turned away is unfair I think. If you show up I try and make room in any capacity, sales, tables, meals etc. If someone comes up and asks if dinner tickets are available and I say "no" that is the truth and at that point was I asked about extras because I walked out of that room with 20 bags for sale. I stayed up until 2:00 a.m in the Hospitality room each night so it wasn't like I was hiding? Two dinners were donated to the charity auction to bid on as well and Mr. Coney had 8 no shows where someone could have hooked up with him and sat at his table. He paid so I can't make him but the potential was there. I arranged for at least 8 sit ins for last minute no shows to eat the meal, enjoy the presentations but the bags went to the owners so again not real sure how how the show failed here.


----------



## Rayk (Aug 11, 2005)

I know the dinner was sold out in advance and went there knowing it was full. I asked around if there was any tickets possible from no shows and was told there was not, which is fair. I did hook up with Mr. Coney and he said it looked like he would have extra tickets. I arrived at the dinner when everyone was being seated and Mr. Coney expressed concern that there was problems with the original tent and it was moved to the room, he felt that he could not sell any of the extra tickets they were holding. I then left to eat and returned to my hotel and came back the next day for the slot car show. I do not buy slot cars on the net anyway. As a 35+ years collector of slot cars I support the shows and brick and morter stores. I was just surprised to see those dinner items available here now. Everything else was fine.


----------



## PT737 (Jul 14, 2004)

Mark,
Do you have any of the AutoFest Dinner slots left? I would be interested in one.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Question??? Why was the slotcar show held on Sunday not mentioned in the Autofest flyer. We had made plans for the show, drove up Friday, a 7 1/2 hour drive. Saturday we found out there was to be a slotcar show, my main hobby, slotcars, what I came for, to be held on Sunday. Why was it not advertised??? Any answers??? Thanks, RLM


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

It was advertised. It was on the AutoFest website and mentioned on this BB. Randy.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

Also, I could be wrong (it has happened before) but I do not believe there were any additional vendors at the Sunday Slot Car Show that was put on by Mr Coney that were not set up at AutoFest on Friday and Saturday, so I think you saw everything anyway.

The Sunday show was not an "official" part of AutoFest, Mr Coney ran it and just added it as there was time and most everybody was there anyway


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I believe the show was listed as Thursday, Friday, and ending on Saturday afternoon. Nothing was mentioned in the flyer about Sunday. In fact some of the dealers I talked with on Saturday, didn't even know there was a slotcar show on Sunday. There should have been more advertising, even on Ebay, to get more attention. Thanks, RLM


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Mr. Coney's show is not a part of the Autofest activities, but he did rent the hall on Sunday. His show isn't affiliated with Auofest. But he thought that would be a good place/time for a slotcar show. He put a thread in the events section of the bbs here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=183283

Though he should've done it sooner.......

He also did make flyers, sent those to various online/physical hobby shops. I got a Autofest and a MR Coney flyer with my order of AW R3's from Motorcitytoyz.

One thing to consider.....The attendance breakdown of diecast people to slotters had to be at least 5-1, so most of the people who went to Autofest wasn't going to the slotcar show. But, hopefully next year will be better attended by the slotcar crowd after seeing the slots made for the show, and the prospect of cars to be made for next year's show.


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

We try, we really do, I had a blast with all the slot car guys being at Fest again, really got me rolling to play with all my cars again and to buy some new ones........ keep posting suggestions here, we really do pay attention!! :thumbsup:

I should have introduced myself to more people, I see now that I know some of you from here, but didn't make the connection... I will strive to do better next year

Rob


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

Where is autofest2008 going to be held? When will tickets to this be put up for sale?


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

AutoFest 2008 will be in South Bend, Indiana. No date set yet.

Dinner tickets will be made available once all the details are nailed down. We will make a big noise here to let everyone know way ahead of time


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Macs_Little_Car said:


> Also, I could be wrong (it has happened before) but I do not believe there were any additional vendors at the Sunday Slot Car Show that was put on by Mr Coney that were not set up at AutoFest on Friday and Saturday, so I think you saw everything anyway.
> 
> The Sunday show was not an "official" part of AutoFest, Mr Coney ran it and just added it as there was time and most everybody was there anyway


Rob,

There were 6 slot car vendors that attended the Sunday slot car show that were not at Autofest. Two of those vendors will be will us for 2008 Autofest.

I sent out over 1700 flyers with Autofest on one side and Mr Coney show flyer on the other side. Of those sent out in my shipments to customers within 600 miles of the show, only 22 people attended. I offered a 10% discount to all that brought there flyer with them or copied my listing on HobbyTalk. HobbyTalk listing was just 6 people....


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Rob,
> 
> There were 6 slot car vendors that attended the Sunday slot car show that were not at Autofest. Two of those vendors will be will us for 2008 Autofest.
> 
> I sent out over 1700 flyers with Autofest on one side and Mr Coney show flyer on the other side. Of those sent out in my shipments to customers within 600 miles of the show, only 22 people attended. I offered a 10% discount to all that brought there flyer with them or copied my listing on HobbyTalk. HobbyTalk listing was just 6 people....


See? Shows what I know!!! :lol: Glad we will have more friends!

I meant to printout the thread for the 10% but forgot..... OFD you know


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

We'll try and do a better job of promotion on the slot side this year. I think the mix of the crowd was awesome. To level the playing field I am in talks to do a slot Autofest Pace car and a slot ADDWC charity car. Die-cast has had them for years and it keeps interest up so i see no reason why slots can't do the same.


You guys do collect slots right?


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> You guys do collect slots right?


Great news.... "COLLECT" nope, I buy them to run, tweak, run til they die. I buy what I like when I like so that I never have to worry about not having any cars to run... 

I am thinking that 08 will be great. I already have the month of September ear marked for vacation time next year...

Oh and btw, got the cars today. Was thinking maybe the pony might have taken a left a Albuquerque or something.

Thanks for all you do Mark.

Jeff


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Okay I'm late to the thread, but I have a good excuse, we've been out of commission since this show!

I have a few exclusive (only 100 were made and 50+ went at the show) Autofest Concourse Cuda's for sale. Price is $20 each or 3/$50.00.












If interested, contact us on our NEW e-mail address of [email protected] sales are first come first sold....and if you mention your a member of this BB & buy three (or more) US shipping & insurance is free!



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Those are awesome bodies BTW. They were also used in the awards and I noticed the one on my trophy was stolen by my own son as it is now placed on an X-Traction for running.


Steal it back or let in ride?

SCJ is a class act by the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Glad you're back John,
Let us get that trade done. I sent you an email. Randy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Those are awesome bodies BTW. They were also used in the awards and I noticed the one on my trophy was stolen by my own son as it is now placed on an X-Traction for running.
> 
> SCJ is a class act by the way.:thumbsup:


Mark,
Well as I don't sanction stealing, sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do. At least the little Hosaflook has great taste in slotcars.  rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

roadrner said:


> Mark,
> Well as I don't sanction stealing, sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do. At least the little Hosaflook has great taste in slotcars.  rr


ROFLMAO :roll: 

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

